# Lisa pregnant and moody



## caters (May 3, 2017)

Okay, so mood swings are a normal thing during pregnancy but here is how Lisa knew she was pregnant:

She bled a tiny bit after ovulation, not near a full blown period but enough to be noticeable.

A week after that she has breast pain and her period is still 3 weeks away(their month is 7 weeks unlike ours which is 4 weeks).

Now she normally gets cyclic breast pain before her period but this breast pain that at least for now seems to be cyclic + tiny bit of bleeding a few days after ovulation = positive pregnancy test

Yes, it is that accurate. Lisa doesn't even need to do a urine HCG test. She can just rely on when she bleeds, how much she bleeds, and symptoms to tell these things apart:


Her period(abdominal cramping and a lot of bleeding, once a month)
Pregnancy(Typically breast pain comes first before any other symptoms, a tiny bit of bleeding after ovulation, nowhere near her period)
Miscarriage(period like bleeding and cramping, had pregnancy symptoms before, bled a tiny bit after ovulation)

Robin's grandparents are with Lisa to support her during pregnancy. Grandpa helps harvest the fruits and veggies, Grandma helps Lisa not feel so bad both physically and emotionally during pregnancy, Lisa knits things for her baby and has been doing that for a year, Robin builds things for the baby and also hunts for them while Lisa stays home.

Before, Lisa would hunt while Robin was building their home and she would knit when she had the time. But pregnancy puts Lisa at a disadvantage when hunting, not only because of the extra weight but also all the aches and pains and other pregnancy symptoms. So Robin, who is stronger and less prone to muscle injury is now the hunter.

I am rewriting my Kepler Bb story and have been for a few months now.

But there is no doubt that Lisa will be in pain for every day of her first and third trimesters from when she starts having breast pain to labor. Here is 1 thing that Lisa says that has to do with her pain:



> Lisa said “I was afraid you might say that. I am glad that I am pregnant but I hate this pain. Every minute of every day is painful. Isn't there anything I can do for the pain?”



On the one hand, this pain is a good sign that she is pregnant unless she gets abdominal pain in her first trimester that is more than muscle soreness. But on the other hand, Lisa hates the pain part of pregnancy and wants the pain to stop.

Unless there is a way to give her long lasting local anesthesia(like 9 months lasting) in all the areas that are painful, she is going to have to deal with this pain. And the pain might get very bad, especially in the third trimester.

It is not like it is safe to put a heating pad or a cold compress on your belly when pregnant to relieve abdominal pain(which is unfortunate, since heat and cold are both really good ways of dealing with pain, especially cramps and cramps are common during pregnancy).

So how is Lisa going to deal with all this pain? Pregnancy is new for her and pain is the last thing she wants closely followed by nausea. So yeah, what should Lisa do for the pain?


----------



## pmmg (May 3, 2017)

I think drugs. Lots of drugs...

Or, maybe she would do several of the above. I think asking Grandma is a likely option as Grandma has been pregnant before and might know a thing or two. Relax and knit might, however, be the only thing she is left with.


----------



## Nomadica (May 4, 2017)

Why is she in pain the whole time? at about 12 weeks usually the breast pain subsides. Though I know each pregnancy is different. For me all symptoms of pregnancy stopped at 12 weeks and I was without pain for a long time before I started getting it again. I do know of people who were nauseous the whole time though.


----------



## caters (May 4, 2017)

I didn't say throughout the whole pregnancy. I said throughout the first and third trimesters. There is a difference.

And just because the second trimester is typically asymptomatic doesn't mean it always is and along with acid reflux, I would say that pain is a common second trimester symptom in women who have symptoms in their second trimester.


----------

